# Polaroid SX70 Sonar OneStep



## gitapik (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
I took my father's SX70 Sonar OneStep out of the leather case it's been in for decades. Everything looks great. Ordered some film from Impossible and loaded 'er up.
Focused/pressed/whrrrrr/nothing came out. Tried another. Nothing. I flipped open the drawer and pulled the undeveloped photo(s) out. They didn't develop.
I'm wondering if I'm missing something or if the unit's in need of repair?
Thanks for your time,
Bob


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 25, 2011)

Are you certain you loaded the film correctly?

-Pete


----------



## compur (Jan 25, 2011)

Each photo should pop out individually after each exposure and then self-develop in about a minute or so.

If not, it needs repair.


----------



## gitapik (Jan 25, 2011)

Christie Photo said:


> Are you certain you loaded the film correctly?
> 
> -Pete


I followed the instructions in the manual. As soon as it was loaded, the film cover automatically popped out.

Shame if it's busted. I'd planned on selling it. But it's a good thing I checked. I have a buyer and wouldn't want to rip him off.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 25, 2011)

Are you sure it's the right type of Polaroid film?  

I didn't think they made film for these older ones anymore.


----------



## gitapik (Jan 25, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Are you sure it's the right type of Polaroid film?
> 
> I didn't think they made film for these older ones anymore.


Well...you folks are witnessing the demise of a vintage Polaroid Sonar OneStep, within this thread!

I took another shot, holding the slot open and it worked fine, though the picture quality's not very good. Maybe the film's not right...but it's all academic, now, because when I tried to close the camera to put it away, the top part of it, which has to lock in place, completely gave out on me. Wouldn't shut. I didn't force it, but when I pulled it back up, it came loose of the plastic parts that held it together.

Though I'm bummed, I have to say that I'm glad I didn't sell it to anyone. 

Thanks for your time, people. Enjoy the day.

Bob


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 25, 2011)

That's too bad.  



> I took another shot, holding the slot open and it worked fine, though the picture quality's not very good. Maybe the film's not right


There is a way to use newer film in these old cameras, but I believe there is a slight modification you have to make to the film cartridge....and also, the film is a different speed, so you have to use a filter (over the sensor, not lens) I think.


----------



## Adam Moore (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi! I own one of these cameras in perfect working order but before that I got a busted one from somebody and had to deal with the same issues as you.  The problem is in the mechanism connected to the film bay.  If the machine thinks that bay is open, it won't eject the film. In fact it will continue to expose the film! If your camera is having trouble telling that the film door is closed that would be a likely cause of the problem.  As for the second issue....well...yea, it's dead.  There are some great repair people out there who will buy it off ya if you're willing to make 30 bucks or so. 

Good luck!


----------



## chakalakasp (Jan 26, 2011)

gitapik said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure it's the right type of Polaroid film?
> ...



Are you shielding the print from light the moment it comes out of the camera, then developing with the face of the photo pointed to the floor?  The Impossible film doesn't work like old Polaroid film; you have to baby it until it's developed.


----------



## gitapik (Jan 27, 2011)

Adam Moore said:


> Hi! I own one of these cameras in perfect working order but before that I got a busted one from somebody and had to deal with the same issues as you.  The problem is in the mechanism connected to the film bay.  If the machine thinks that bay is open, it won't eject the film. In fact it will continue to expose the film! If your camera is having trouble telling that the film door is closed that would be a likely cause of the problem.  As for the second issue....well...yea, it's dead.  There are some great repair people out there who will buy it off ya if you're willing to make 30 bucks or so.
> 
> Good luck!


$30 would be nice. I'm a guitarist and getting $$$ together for some new effects pedals. Any advice/direction?

Thanks for your time...


----------



## Adam Moore (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, the most common place I found where you can find people who buy, restore, and resell those cameras is eBay.  Look for somebody selling "camera repair services" and send the a message. They'll usually offer you the chance to sell it to them for credit towards one of their working cameras but if you say you just wanna unload it outright they will usually make you an offer.


----------



## iduv (Feb 12, 2011)

gitapik said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I took another shot, holding the slot open and it worked fine, though the picture quality's not very good. Maybe the film's not right...but it's all academic
> ...


----------

